# Mug Apple a moins de 40$



## CarmodY (11 Février 2003)

Je vais bientot être entouré d'informatitien pro microsoft

Pour marquer ma "difference" je souhaiterai trouver un mug (tasse) Apple à moins de 40$ et accessoirement sur un site francais.

Si quelqu'un connait un bon site, je suis preneur

Merci


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Degriff Mac le faisait mais il n'y a plus rien sur leurs pubs ...


----------



## CarmodY (11 Février 2003)

Au final j'ai pu trouver un site pas trop mal macsurfshop

http://www.macsurfshop.com/customer/home.php

Je testerai pour vous

Les mugs et les Tee shirt sont à 15 euros


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

Je veux bien être fan des produits apple, mais de là à acheter un mug à 15 euros, faut pas s'foutre de la gueule du monde. Les mac-users seraient-ils naïfs à ce point


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Va savoir...


----------



## maousse (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je veux bien être fan des produits apple, mais de là à acheter un mug à 15 euros, faut pas s'foutre de la gueule du monde. Les mac-users seraient-ils naïfs à ce point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]Et tes chaussettes mickey à 60 balles, elles le valent aussi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Ah voilà un message qu'il est beau !!

Alors là bravo, tu donnes l'exemple...


----------



## CarmodY (11 Février 2003)

j'ai trouvé pire que 15 euros

http://missingbite.com/details/detail.html?151  un mug a 24$95 sans compter les frais de port

http://store.yahoo.com/redlightrunner/whitapmugwit.html un mug a 39$95 sans compter les frais de port bien sur

Ils sont fous ces ricains


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Cherche encore on doit pouvoir faire mieux...


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Et tes chaussettes mickey à 60 balles, elles le valent aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne porte pas de chausettes mickey, qui plus est à ce prix. Du 100% coton pour absorber la transpiration, à 15 euros les 5 paires. Très confortables, tu devrait essayer.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Pour parler plus sérieusement (et donc de manière plus dangereuse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) je pense que la réflexion de Krystof était bien sentie, les réponses vertes, elles l'étaient un peu moins...

Evitez donc, à l'avenir, de donner des leçons que vous n'êtes pas capables d'appliquer.

Bisous à tous.


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pour parler plus sérieusement (et donc de manière plus dangereuse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) je pense que la réflexion de Krystof était bien sentie, les réponses vertes, elles l'étaient un peu moins...

Evitez donc, à l'avenir, de donner des leçons que vous n'êtes pas capables d'appliquer.

Bisous à tous.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Là, y vont pas être content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quand on a le dernier mot, on a toujours les arguments pour s'expliquer


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

J'aime bien quand ils sont pas contents...


----------



## maousse (11 Février 2003)

Un autre sujet est ouvert pour discuter de tout cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laissons les mugs en paix !


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

Méfie-toi, tu as été une victime de leur mécontentement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait, tu le vis comment


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

ça va...j'ai survécu...

Et je laisse bien volontier les mugs tranquilles pour la simple et bonne raison que je m'en tape.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

C'est vrai qu'un beau Mug OS X, c'est sympa, surtout quand c'est offert par la pomme !!!


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai qu'un beau Mug OS X, c'est sympa, surtout quand c'est offert par la pomme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Offert, d'accord. Ce serait un geste sympathique quand on achète une machine. Mais bon...Apple ne fait pas dans le discount  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis tout ceci ne sert à rien, en l'occurrence au boulot. Je rappelle que les machines, pour le même prix, délivre le gobelet en plastique avec le café


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui les machines à café sont des Nespresso ou identique et que c'est plus sympa d'avoir son mug Apple que de prendre les mini-gobelet posés à coté de la machine ...


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

Mug Apple à 50 euros (même 10), le contenu a intérêt à être à la hauteur.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

C'est pas mal 20 messages pour une connerie pareil...


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Le Mug a remplacé le pin's comme support publicitaire ! Et je suis bien content d'avoir un beau mug OS X à coté de mon TI (avec un agenda 2003 Apple, des stylos Apple, un bloc note en cuir Apple, une horloge Apple, un Handspring offert par Apple, un Saddlebag Kensington Apple, un sac de voyage Apple, un autre sac Apple, des coupe-papiers Apple, un K-Way Apple, un couteau suisse Apple, des T-Shirts Apple, etc ...)


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Maintenant faut t'acheter un cerveau Apple.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

J'ai rien acheté ! Et pour le cerveau, Motorola a repoussé la sortie en janvier 6124 ...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Et ben !!

En voilà qui s'énerve pas pour un rien !

Bravo, je m'attendais à me faire incendier...


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2003)

Y a pas de quoi. On est par dans le bar ici !!! Ah si pardon !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

Non, mais bravo, car tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Sauf qu'aujourd'hui les machines à café sont des Nespresso ou identique et que c'est plus sympa d'avoir son mug Apple que de prendre les mini-gobelet posés à coté de la machine ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me plairait bien moi de prendre mon petit café à la fac au distributeur dans un gobelet en plastique estampillé "Apple" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu que pour Noël on a le droit à des magnifiques gobelets avec un décor "Noél", traineau et compagnie.

Vu que la fac investit de plus en plus chez Apple.....Je vais de ce pas leur soummettre l'idée. Qui s'occupe de la production des gobelets ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

Moi quand je bois un café au boulot je regarde pas le gobelet, m'en fout du gobelet du moment qu'il est propre, ce que je veux c'est le café...

Cette démarche est évidement transposable à chacun de nos actes quotidiens...


----------

